# Best Rack Contest!



## mr.x007 (Aug 11, 2008)

rules are simple. post em up, then us guys get to vote. the best pair wins! awesome ill start it off. i hope this is ok to do! Mr.X GodBless!


----------



## wackymack (Aug 11, 2008)

arieolas are to big


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 11, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> rules are simple. post em up, then us guys get to vote. the best pair wins! awesome ill start it off. i hope this is ok to do! Mr.X GodBless!


 Gross.......false and saggy


----------



## mjetta (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well i figured, those nasty things could get beat. LOL


----------



## mjetta (Aug 11, 2008)

do your best man, i got plenty more


----------



## Dirtyboy (Aug 11, 2008)

The tatooed titty lady


----------



## Big P (Aug 11, 2008)

mjetta said:


>


 
i cant see the titties


----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 11, 2008)

^ very disappointing right?!


----------



## Dirtyboy (Aug 11, 2008)

Lets see some breastists all ready!


----------



## makinthemagic (Aug 12, 2008)

The milk's gone bad!


----------



## txhomegrown (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## SenorSanteria (Aug 12, 2008)

Ew wtf? No.

These arent bad... at least theyre real.


----------



## txhomegrown (Aug 12, 2008)

Crappy scan from 35mm pic before I got a digital camera.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 12, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> rules are simple. post em up, then us guys get to vote. the best pair wins! awesome ill start it off. i hope this is ok to do! Mr.X GodBless!


1st of all, hats off to u for posting ur tits on RIU. i like them. so far there the best in this thread.

post a new one


----------



## havocdb (Aug 12, 2008)

smokeh said:


> 1st of all, hats off to u for posting ur tits on RIU. i like them. so far there the best in this thread.
> 
> post a new one


HAHA!


My turn! These aren't mine, but the word "impressive" just doesn't do it justice...







kinda looks like this dude has a gaping vag...


----------



## smokeh (Aug 12, 2008)

havocdb said:


> HAHA!
> 
> 
> My turn! These aren't mine, but the word "impressive" just doesn't do it justice...
> ...


rofl. yeah yeah, i bet thats u really. 

... i see camel toe..!


----------



## havocdb (Aug 12, 2008)

smokeh said:


> rofl. yeah yeah, i bet thats u really.
> 
> ... i see camel toe..!


if that was me, i'da made you pay to see it! im not that fat. yet.


----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 12, 2008)

not mine. lol, little fling i had recently :/


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

Are we supposed to post pics of OUR breasts, or what we can find on the net? Because if we can just post pics from the net, I might have a folder or two saved that might win...

Not sure if I would post My breasts though, they're big, 36N, but I've got stretch marks to prove it.


----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 15, 2008)

It was meant to be our breasts. I'm a male so i just had to start it off! But lets see em! never seen a N cup before.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 15, 2008)

*I think the n stands for NIGGA-PLZ*


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Aug 15, 2008)

How about these These are way better than the ones on that last page I think I threw up in my mouth a little how bout some rep for some nice NAGA's


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 15, 2008)

*I beleive ill take 2 of those to go!!!!!!*


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2008)

Do I win?


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

Eh, I dunno, the first pair are getting dissed pretty hard. And they're FAKE. So... yeah, not really sure if my imperfect real ones are up to snuff. Blue vein and all that.







They're roughly the circumference of my head.
This pic was taken with my cell, so it's crappy, but it's the only pic I've got of me on the net. LOL


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Eh, I dunno, the first pair are getting dissed pretty hard. And they're FAKE. So... yeah, not really sure if my imperfect real ones are up to snuff. Blue vein and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't see too dark, lol.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Do I win?


 LOL OMG WTF
SHE WOULDN'T BE SMILING IF THOSE WERE REAL. XDDD And her shoulders would look like DITCHES.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> LOL OMG WTF
> SHE WOULDN'T BE SMILING IF THOSE WERE REAL. XDDD And her shoulders would look like DITCHES.


Can we say back pain? That would hurt lugging those around all the time, lol.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

Brought up contrast!


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Can we say back pain? That would hurt lugging those around all the time, lol.


Hell yeah it would! I don't get much back-pain, but shoulder pain can be a bitch. Not to mention the complete lack of circulation going to her arms. XDD


----------



## FlipDV (Aug 15, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Do I win?


ha!
she's some stripper from some where
I watched it on MANsers was 'who has the biggest boobs'
hah..


----------



## SquirrelGod (Aug 16, 2008)

She's some stripper from my basement, but she ran away recently if you see her tell her to get home quick. It's strange normally if I shake a bag of snake cakes she comes running, but not this time. Not this time.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 16, 2008)

Snake Cakes? LOL


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Aug 16, 2008)

I wonder if she has any stash spots or secret compartments in those things


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Aug 17, 2008)

LEMME see some boobies


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 17, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Eh, I dunno, the first pair are getting dissed pretty hard. And they're FAKE. So... yeah, not really sure if my imperfect real ones are up to snuff. Blue vein and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




perfect!! 

ilovethem


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 17, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Brought up contrast!


can we get the actual bra size?

very nice


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 17, 2008)

wackymack said:


> arieolas are to big


you should be banned

seriously


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 17, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> Gross.......false and saggy


you should be banned

seriously


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 19, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> can we get the actual bra size?
> 
> very nice


I've been a 36N for a year or so. Thanks


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 19, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> perfect!!
> 
> ilovethem


You're a sweetheart, they love you too.


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 19, 2008)

Stretch marks make me climax.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 19, 2008)

Only a 36? Tiny bed.... giant pillows 

lets cuddle

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah.Not gonna happen.How about a best balls contest instead?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, the snack that bites back.


EarthlyPassions said:


> Snake Cakes? LOL


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 19, 2008)

OMG! Best balls, I might be top 4....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

All by yourself!!??


BubbaSlick said:


> OMG! Best balls, I might be top 4....


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 19, 2008)

Hah, if only... That'd be a money maker..


----------



## piFFstAr407 (Aug 19, 2008)

i vote earthly passions as winner ;> ... and if we're doin best balls the awards' already on my fridge


----------



## wackymack (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## EarthlyPassions (Aug 19, 2008)

wackymack said:


>


Wacky Mack has blue balls! OMGLOL


----------



## wackymack (Aug 19, 2008)

i also got camo to that helped in nam


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

SO COOL! I need me some of them!But realistic...man, I'd go pee in the ladies room and hang those under the door when somebody came in...too funny.


wackymack said:


> i also got camo to that helped in nam


----------

